

SQL web interface for your own data? - bkj123

I&#x27;m writing a SQL tutorial for a bunch of marketing friends.  I&#x27;d like for them to code as they go.<p>They&#x27;ve told me that I&#x27;ll lose them if I ask them to set up SQLite, MySQL, etc. on their laptops.  So, I’d like to use a web-based interactive console like that on W3schools (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.w3schools.com&#x2F;sql&#x2F;trysql.asp?filename=trysql_select_all) with my own data.  Basically load up some tables and point the users to the interface.  Is anyone aware of this functionality or how to roll our own?<p>Thank you.
======
jrpt
Honestly I'd just push back and have them set up MySQL, assuming they have
Macs. It's pretty simple to install. If Windows, IDK if it's easy or hard.

Or you could try using a CSV plus textql

[https://github.com/dinedal/textql](https://github.com/dinedal/textql)

------
wyldfire
deprecated-but-supported-for-now feature in browsers might be adequate?
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webdatabase/todo/](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webdatabase/todo/)

~~~
bkj123
Thank you. very interesting. Helped me find other Google queries including
SQLFiddle.

